
Overton Window - bratfarrar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overton_window
======
hga
Here's something I stumbled upon WRT to the election that extends the concept:

 _Rather, it is the views of those who have to maintain_ respectability _in
order to maintain their position that have changed. It is no longer permitted
for them to even_ think _the thoughts required to understand what just
happened. The Overton Window has become the Overton Bubble._

From [https://sydneytrads.com/2016/11/18/alistair-
hermann/](https://sydneytrads.com/2016/11/18/alistair-hermann/) which looks at
it from the Australian viewpoint (i.e. I can't follow a lot of it ^_^ and
haven't really tried to digest it yet).

